# [OFFLINE!] Looking for islands to tour for inspiration!



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 11, 2020)

Are you interested in showing off your island? I'd love to come see it! Please let me know the following:

*ISLAND REP:
ISLAND NAME:
ISLAND THEME (IF ANY):
DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?:
DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?:
FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE:
WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE TO TOUR/OPEN?

SEND DODO IN A PRIVATE MESSAGE WHEN WE'VE ESTABLISHED THAT I'M VISITING.  *

Thanks to anyone who'd like to have me over!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 11, 2020)

*ISLAND REP: Haiji
ISLAND NAME: Kiyose
ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): a mix of everything. cottagecore, tropical, zen, pink, country
DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: id prefer to guide u around
DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?: nope
FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE: a lot of people that came to tour my island said they loved the pirate bar but i think u should really see the secret rooftop garden instead!*


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 11, 2020)

Spear said:


> *ISLAND REP: Haiji
> ISLAND NAME: Kiyose
> ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): a mix of everything. cottagecore, tropical, zen, pink, country
> DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: id prefer to guide u around
> ...


I would love to see it! Are you free now?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 11, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I would love to see it! Are you free now?


im doing a trade now but ill open up my gates in about 5mins or 10!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 11, 2020)

Spear said:


> im doing a trade now but ill open up my gates in about 5mins or 10!


I'm ready when you are!!


----------



## FishHead (Jul 11, 2020)

*ISLAND REP: Ethan
ISLAND NAME: Twinleaf
ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): I guess European (mostly mediterranean)
DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: I'd prefer to guide
DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?: No
FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE: Town square or the countryside
WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE TO TOUR/OPEN?* In 2 hours or so 6PM PST(switch is charging) if not then 12PM PST tomorrow.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 11, 2020)

FishHead said:


> *ISLAND REP: Ethan
> ISLAND NAME: Twinleaf
> ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): I guess European (mostly mediterranean)
> DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: I'd prefer to guide
> ...


Shoot me a message when you are free, I'd love to visit!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm awake and ready to come see your island! Bump!


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 12, 2020)

*ISLAND REP: Shelby
ISLAND NAME: La Tortuga
ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): not one theme really
DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: Whatever you prefer 
DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?: Nope
FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE: I just finished my spa area, that's probs my favorite area rn
WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE TO TOUR/OPEN? Now? I can do anytime for about an hour.*


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 12, 2020)

turtleyawesome55 said:


> *ISLAND REP: Shelby
> ISLAND NAME: La Tortuga
> ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): not one theme really
> DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: Whatever you prefer
> ...


Hi hello! I'd love to see your island! I'm just finishing up breakfast but if you could send a code that would be awesome!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 12, 2020)

*ISLAND REP: Dickles
ISLAND NAME: Banaya
ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): randomness and flowers
DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: I'll walk ya
DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?: please dont
FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE: hotel / restaurant / beach house / haunted house (wip) / maze / fat camp / amusement park / pirates den
WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE TO TOUR/OPEN?  working on the haunted house at the moment.  you're always welcome to come visit 

anytime tomorrow should be fine since i should be done with the haunted house by then.  

how've you been?*


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 12, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> *ISLAND REP: Dickles
> ISLAND NAME: Banaya
> ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): randomness and flowers
> DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: I'll walk ya
> ...


Been good! You made some changes since my last visit? I can't wait to see! Shoot me a message tomorrow when you wanna set it up!!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 12, 2020)

yea a small bit.





__





						Finally Finished HOTEL **criticism please**
					

After ordering five items per a day for many many days I finally completed my hotel with full driving range.  It still feels incomplete.  I would love comments and feedback.  Be as harsh as you want I can take it.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 12, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> yea a small bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the fact that you carried themes into each room like the hanging scrolls and the butterfly models!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020

(You know I'm a sucker for a butterfly model lol)


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 12, 2020)

are you free now?


----------



## sadlad (Jul 12, 2020)

*ISLAND REP: Simone
ISLAND NAME: The Hand
ISLAND THEME (IF ANY):  Mix of cute and surreal
DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: Ur free to wander
DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?: Pls no too many flowers
FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE: The main island is the most complete part
WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE TO TOUR/OPEN?*: I'm free most of tonight and tomorrow


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 12, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> are you free now?





sadlad said:


> *ISLAND REP: Simone
> ISLAND NAME: The Hand
> ISLAND THEME (IF ANY):  Mix of cute and surreal
> DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: Ur free to wander
> ...


Sorry guys. I hopped in the shower and forgot to change to offline.  Will you be on tomorrow?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 12, 2020)

sure


----------



## sadlad (Jul 12, 2020)

tomorrows good


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm online if you guys were still up to showing me around!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 13, 2020)

sure.... i think i have both of ur char as friend. so ill open gate to friend.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 13, 2020)

Yasss I know for sure you have MartyMcFly so I'll load that one up now!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 13, 2020)

ASMR haunted house  what do ya think?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 13, 2020)

*ISLAND REP: Lavender
ISLAND NAME: Star Peak
ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): Neighborhood
DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: Please follow me
DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?: Nah i'm good! Ty though
FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE: My house, my star trees, and my picnic area!!
WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE TO TOUR/OPEN? From now to about 4 PM EST*


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> *ISLAND REP: Lavender
> ISLAND NAME: Star Peak
> ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): Neighborhood
> DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: Please follow me
> ...




 star trees woaaa......


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> *ISLAND REP: Lavender
> ISLAND NAME: Star Peak
> ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): Neighborhood
> DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: Please follow me
> ...


I'd love to come see! Are you available in about an hour? I have to run a couple real life errands and then I'll be ready!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 13, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I'd love to come see! Are you available in about an hour? I have to run a couple real life errands and then I'll be ready!


Sure!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 13, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> ASMR haunted house  what do ya think?


I lurved the ASMR haunted house. The blenders still haunt me...


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 13, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I lurved the ASMR haunted house. The blenders still haunt me...




yea dont mess with the nook mafia


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

*ISLAND REP: Panda
ISLAND NAME: Magicant
ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): Mixed
DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: Wander 
DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?: No thank you
FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE: Secret shrine on Starry Hill, Moon sanctuary and Totoro garden <3<3<3
WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE TO TOUR/OPEN? Whenevs you're ready  will be on all day today.*


Hi! I hope you've been doing well  Last time we had a trade it was on my second island, but I'd love for you to come visit my ACTUAL island! ❤❤❤


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 13, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *ISLAND REP: Panda
> ISLAND NAME: Magicant
> ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): Mixed
> DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: Wander
> ...




also visit the sanctuary to Annabelle palace.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> also visit the sanctuary to Annabelle palace.


*Ahem* Annalisa

How dare you get it wrong


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 13, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *Ahem* Annalisa
> 
> How dare you get it wrong





my apologies. (shamed)


edit: auto correct on the pphone **whistle**


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> my apologies. (shamed)


I'll accept your apology this time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

ISLAND REP: Metian
ISLAND NAME: Arctin
ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): It’s a mix
DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: imma guide you 
DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?: There are some
FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE: Evwirt National Forest 
WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE TO TOUR/OPEN? I’m on right now, but it’s subject to change. I’m good for the next couple hours tho


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 13, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Sure!


I'm back! Let me know when you're ready!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 13, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I'm back! Let me know when you're ready!


I'm ready now! PM me please!!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 13, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *ISLAND REP: Panda
> ISLAND NAME: Magicant
> ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): Mixed
> DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: Wander
> ...


I can't wait to see it!! After I tour @BlushingTokki77 I'd love to come!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> ISLAND REP: Metian
> ISLAND NAME: Arctin
> ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): It’s a mix
> DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: imma guide you
> ...


I've got two stops ahead of you but I'd love to come see your island after that if you're still available!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I can't wait to see it!! After I tour @BlushingTokki77 I'd love to come!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020
> 
> ...


Just FYI imma let my dad on for a bit but I should be good at 3 pm Chicago time


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Just FYI imma let my dad on for a bit but I should be good at 3 pm Chicago time


I'm on the border of IL/WI so that will work out great! I'm actually free right now for a tour as Tokki got a bit busy and Panda didn't respond to my message yet. If you're ready now,  I'd be happy to come!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I'm on the border of IL/WI so that will work out great! I'm actually free right now for a tour as Tokki got a bit busy and Panda didn't respond to my message yet. If you're ready now,  I'd be happy to come!!


As I said earlier, my dad’s on to do his daily stuff plus a little fishing. I’ll update ya on if he gets off early, tho.


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 13, 2020)

ISLAND REP: Katya
ISLAND NAME: Blush Bay
ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): Hmm, started as simplistic but idk now
DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: Guide 
DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?: No
FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE: Honestly I love the museum entrance and the greenhouse
WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE TO TOUR/OPEN? Now  

I just ask that you be respectful and DONT take anything from the beach. The island is still underconstruction but you can visit the nice parts


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> As I said earlier, my dad’s on to do his daily stuff plus a little fishing. I’ll update ya on if he gets off early, tho.


Sounds great!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



Katya01 said:


> ISLAND REP: Katya
> ISLAND NAME: Blush Bay
> ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): Hmm, started as simplistic but idk now
> DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: Guide
> ...


Katya, let's go! I'm ready!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Hey, I’m on now! If you’re good to go I’ll get set up!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 13, 2020)

Online and open to touring your islands!


----------



## Coco63 (Jul 13, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Online and open to touring your islands!


my island is quite underdeveloped as a whole but some parts are coming along. If you’re still interested in coming!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 13, 2020)

Coco63 said:


> my island is quite underdeveloped as a whole but some parts are coming along. If you’re still interested in coming!


Just working out a trade quick and then I'd love to! I'll send a message when that's done


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 14, 2020)

Good morning! Anyone each to show off your hard work?


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jul 14, 2020)

*ISLAND REP: *Natsumi
*ISLAND NAME: *Tierinsel
*ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): *None
*DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: *You can wander
*DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?: *Not really
*FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE: *Neighbourhood, Shopping area, Museum entrance, Full Moon Isle
*WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE TO TOUR/OPEN? *All day today


----------



## Imbri (Jul 14, 2020)

*SLAND REP: *Erin
*ISLAND NAME: *Deilf Isle
*ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): *Natural, maybe a bit of cottagecore, I think? Mainly my style. 
*DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: *You can wander. Feel free to shop, as well.
*DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?: *I do have a small patch of 15 or so. If you can, that'd be great, if not, it's okay.
*FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE: *Council of Gnomes, Surf Shop, Teddy Bear Picnic, Sanctuary, and around my house.
*WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE TO TOUR/OPEN? *After 6PM today.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 14, 2020)

Imbri said:


> *SLAND REP: *Erin
> *ISLAND NAME: *Deilf Isle
> *ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): *Natural, maybe a bit of cottagecore, I think? Mainly my style.
> *DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: *You can wander. Feel free to shop, as well.
> ...


What time zone are you in? I'd love to come see it!


----------



## Imbri (Jul 14, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> What time zone are you in? I'd love to come see it!


I just realized I forgot to add time zone! I'm EST.


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 14, 2020)

*ISLAND REP: *Jess
*ISLAND NAME: *Kallui*
ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): *Tropical Rural Town (Very colorful Hawaii vibes)*
DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: *I'd love to show you around in case you have feedback or any questions *
DO YOU NEED ANY FLOWERS WATERED?: *No, but thank you for offering! *
FAVORITE THING(S) ABOUT YOUR ISLAND I SHOULD MAKE SURE I SEE: *I feel very proud of how I furnished  my beaches, so I'd love to see your take on them *
WHEN ARE YOU AVAILABLE TO TOUR/OPEN? *Anytime after 3:30pm EST today. (Plus you can just PM me if you want to come over sometime after today)


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 14, 2020)

DeltaLoraine said:


> *ISLAND REP: *Jess
> *ISLAND NAME: *Kallui
> *ISLAND THEME (IF ANY): *Tropical Rural Town (Very colorful Hawaii vibes)
> *DO YOU PREFER TO GUIDE ME AROUND OR SHOULD I JUST WANDER?: *I'd love to show you around in case you have feedback or any questions
> ...


I have a couple trades to do but agree toy free in like an hour? 


Lol that should say ARE YOU FREE sheesh.


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 14, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I have a couple trades to do but agree toy free in like an hour?


Sure thing! Just let me know when you're free and I'll send you a dodo!


----------

